# Bearded Dragon Burying Themselves?



## Chris (Jul 24, 2011)

Yesterday we replaced the substrate in their enclosure from marine carpet to play pit sand, they seem much happier, more active too. I just checked on them & thought one was missing, however after a search I found her buried in the sand about 2" below the surface (the sand is only about this deep). Do they normally do this, is it safe? Should I reduce the amount of sand in there so they can't get this deep?


----------



## jack (Jul 24, 2011)

they are often a lot deeper in the ground this time of year in the wild


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jul 24, 2011)

I have sawdust in my girls tank she often buries herself at night


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was just concerned about her suffocating. Just being a paranoid parent


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 24, 2011)

no they do that in he wild especially at night to keep warm


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2011)

So guys, how long can they stay under ground for? One of mine has been buried for a few days.


----------



## MsRedback (Jul 28, 2011)

Ive had one of my Easterns dissapear for 2 weeks, came out looking half asleep but still in good condition and hungry. Im in Canberra though so the dragons usual reaction down here is to try and sleep the cold away. I was always told it doesnt matter how long they are asleep for as long as they are not losing any weight/condition.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 28, 2011)

All reptiles will do that in the wild to keep thereselves warm in captivity as well given the chance snakes included my lace monitor does the same thing when I first got him I thought he might suffocate but they will fine dont worry


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks guys 8)


----------



## sookie (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey chris_D,my beardie lives on sawdust and buries himself often,sometimes to sleep and sometimes just playing around.in his playpen (a big *** rabbit hutch) i keep moist bark mulch for him to dig for bugs and the like.....which he loves doing,and he even buries himself in that sometimes.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2011)

sookie said:


> Hey chris_D,my beardie lives on sawdust and buries himself often,sometimes to sleep and sometimes just playing around.in his playpen (a big *** rabbit hutch) i keep moist bark mulch for him to dig for bugs and the like.....which he loves doing,and he even buries himself in that sometimes.



Cheers sookie... just hoping she comes up for air eventually


----------

